# tough street to plow



## scottrpotter33




----------



## Mike_PS

thinking you might want to add a little more info or insight...


----------



## cwren2472

Michael J. Donovan said:


> thinking you might want to add a little more info or insight...


Or another copy of the photo bigger than a postage stamp?


----------



## Randall Ave

Michael J. Donovan said:


> thinking you might want to add a little more info or insight...


I got on my desktop, darn big screen, I can't tell what it is, it will not blow up.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Tough because you're staring at the sunset?


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's give them the time to respond


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Beam us up, a better picture Scottr ?


----------



## the Suburbanite

I'm going to guess Pearl St Mall in Boulder. Why it is posted, I have no clue.


----------

